# Cherry and Blossom- any idea what colours? Picture heavy.



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

So these are my two 8 week old girls  
Basically I would like any opinions on what colour/variety they are as I'm still pretty awful when it comes to this! (Please excuse the abysmally bad pictures and lighting but they were taken on my phone)

This is Cherry:

















































And here's Blossom: 









































I was thinking she might be an over marked dutch or banded?

Any opinions/insights will be hugely appreciated


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ahhh! How can I delete this thread as I've now re-posted it in a more appropriate topic section?


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

the bottom one looks like it might be agouti - I can't really tell with the top one. pretty mice though - they have lovely heads, nice and wide.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks  And I did think perhaps agouti myself (still not sure), but I have a pure agouti and their fur looks nothing similar...
When I part either of their fur I see a darker bluish-grey colour down to the skin if that offers any more clues!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I think Blossom might be a cinnamon, I don't think she's banded, although with her concise color cut offs, you never know if there is some pied to mess with it. Do you know parents?


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

No I haven't got a clue sadly but when she's old enough I plan to breed from her so that should reveal something about what she is/carries shouldn't it?


----------

